# Getting back to bowhunting



## nnelson06 (4 mo ago)

Hi everyone, Wisconsin bow hunter here, was pretty big into it in high school and college, then unfortunately got away from it for a bit. Now in my early 30’s and looking to get back into it. Looks like I’ve made a common mistake of searching the classifieds without creating an account first. Now there’s a bow I’m looking at and can’t reach the seller. So I’m posting to introduce myself but mostly to start hitting my minimum numbers! Haha but excited to get back into everything.


----------



## CASHMONEY (Oct 12, 2006)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## Seanps2022 (4 mo ago)

Welcome to the page! How’s the deer in Wisconsin?


----------



## Bubbadary (Aug 12, 2010)

Welcome and good luck on getting the equipment you're wanting.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

nnelson06.


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## MinnesotaNice (8 mo ago)

Welcome from Mn


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois and a member of an archery club near Lake Geneva.


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Zach9424 (4 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## Chris_ninja14 (Jun 25, 2018)

Welcome from Indiana


----------



## TheDude1234 (4 mo ago)

Welcome to the AT! 🤙


----------



## KudzuJohn (4 mo ago)

Welcome from Ga


----------



## mkummet (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Wackerk (7 mo ago)

Welcome from IA


----------



## Gusshelton45 (2 mo ago)

nnelson06 said:


> Hi everyone, Wisconsin bow hunter here, was pretty big into it in high school and college, then unfortunately got away from it for a bit. Now in my early 30’s and looking to get back into it. Looks like I’ve made a common mistake of searching the classifieds without creating an account first. Now there’s a bow I’m looking at and can’t reach the seller. So I’m posting to introduce myself but mostly to start hitting my minimum numbers! Haha but excited to get back into everything.


Welcome, me too!


----------



## safeskies (Oct 3, 2015)

I was in the same boat as you, both in getting back into archery after a long hiatus as well as buying new equipment through the classifieds. Welcome!


----------



## redleg1103 (Nov 1, 2014)

Same here! Welcome back to archery and welcome from KS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpp4203 (2 mo ago)

Welcome from Mass


----------



## DTBowman (3 mo ago)

Welcome from Socal!


----------



## hydro556 (2 mo ago)

I just did the same thing.


----------



## OleDave (2 mo ago)

Welcome , same here


----------



## redleg1103 (Nov 1, 2014)

Welcome


----------

